# Need Advice on Equipment Purchase



## NicklausGaut (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello, I am a new farmer looking for some advice(new in the sense that I'm moving out of my yard and onto some rented land). I have about an acre I'm working this year and need some advice on the equipment. The land I'm farming was worked last year by someone else so it's not just new sod. Ideally, I want a garden tractor with a mower that can have a tiller attached to it but my price range is about $1000-$1500 so I don't know how realistic that is. Any advice on what machines/brands I should be targeting and/or good places to find them, would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## NicklausGaut (Jan 8, 2012)

For example, I found a New Holland S14 for $750. This seems to be the type of thing I'm looking for but I would really like some confirmation from experts.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The New Holland S14 is the same as the Ariens S14H (hydrostatic) or S14G (gear drive) of the same era. Ariens Company bought out the New Holland garden tractor line in the 1970s and started making them under the GT and later Grand Sierra series. If you can, I'd look for a brand that is still in business so you can still get parts (Ariens still makes some of the more common parts for those S series tractors, but support will eventually die as time goes on). I don't know if the S series tractors can use the same attachments as the GT's or Grand Sierra's, so that might be something to look into. The S series were built like tanks, and I have a customer at work that still has his with a 42" deck and a tiller (IIRC). I replaced some belts on it a few years back, but other than that its still in good shape.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Another thing to think of is how often you will need the tractor for heavy work. It might be a better option to simply rent a tractor/tiller when needed and just pick up a basic garden tractor for pulling carts and whatnot. It would save you from having to find something that has a tiller attachment available.


----------



## NicklausGaut (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. To be honest, I would prefer to hire someone to till the land at the beginning of the season and to get by with a troy-built horse tiller(or something comparable). My issue with that is I have never hired anyone for that and quite honestly don't know where to begin looking, especially now that we are in the middle of the winter. Im very concerned about reliability. Do you have any advice on the process of hiring someone to till it for me? While I have yet to call them, google did clue me in to a landscaping company in st. louis that has a tilling service but any advice on whether to go with an actual company or a private individual would be much appreciated.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

try getting a neighbour to do it - way cheaper, even cheaper for cash, handy about when you need him. The neighbour that rototills our garden comes sometime whithin about a 10 day time frame and early enough that we can weed it and pick rocks before we need to plant.

small engine repair is a pain in the butt to me. We have another neighbour that does that - cheap, very knowledgeable, and can even source parts forom a dealer or his junk pile.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

go down to the local coffee shop or diner where the old farmers hang out and get to know them, let em know what you are up too and i'm sure you will get the help you need. try buying them coffee, lunch, or a beer.


----------

